# Tail wagging



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I have no idea where to post this so will ask here. 

My biggest surprise with the arrival of Sophie is her wagging tail, it's adorable. 

Ty's tail *NEVER* wags. The most movement we have ever seen is sometimes it's held low and other times it's curled tight. I have always known he had the dreaded pig tail but never realized it was supposed to wag. I just assumed Maltese didn't wag their tails. 

Can anyone tell me why he doesn't wag his tail?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

None of my malts wag their tails that I notice. oh! but.....well when I talk directly to Archie and he looks into my eyes, his tail goes back and forth slowly as if he's listening and understands - and that always makes my heart skip a beat... :wub:


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Feb 19 2010, 08:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=887651


> None of my malts wag their tails that I notice. oh! but.....well when I talk directly to Archie and he looks into my eyes, his tail goes back and forth slowly as if he's listening and understands - and that always makes my heart skip a beat... :wub:[/B]



WHEW, I was starting to think there was something terribly wrong with TY. 

Wonder if there is a tail wagging gene.......


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

That's a good question, as to why some malts don't wag their tail. If there is a gene for tail wagging then Emma certainly has it! I've never in my life seen a dog wag her tail so much. We call her flutterfly b/c I swear she's going to fly off into the air one day w/that tail LOL! She whacks Benny in the head w/her tail if he is next to her. If she is sitting next to pillow you will actually hear her tail thumping against the pillow. The best was when we got her and she slep in her crate next to our bed she would wake up in the morning and you would hear her tail tapping back and forth against the walls of her crate LOL!  

Benny, on the other hand, he doesn't have the constant thuddering of his tail like Emma, but when he does wag it's like a slow tick tock from side to side. His wagging is much more rare and he has gotta be really excited for any tail movement!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Casanova wags his tail alot when you come home or when you walk toward him, but Bijou's tail wagging is insane!! She wags her tail like crazeeeee!!!! Most of the time, she zooms around the house with her tail going 100 miles per hour. She looks hilarious like a windup toy that is careening out of control. When I, DH, or Casanova approach her, her tail wags fast and gets more and more furious until it looks like she is going to lift off into air. And she wags that tail that fast in any position. Standing on her hind paws, lying down in her crate-- that tail has a mind of its own!! If I could see her tail while she is lying on her back, I'm sure I would see that she is wagging it then too!!! But usually her tail wagging is accompanied by standing on her hind paws and looking at your face and licking the air until you get to her and then she jumps all over you kissing anything she can get to. I just love this girl. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Both of my girls are big time tail waggers!!! The more you talk to them the faster it goes..........I love it, I think it is such a cute trait!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Bisou is a little tail wagger too. When I speak to her directly saying sweet things to her..she wags it even more. It's one of my favorite things about her...I just love it.

She even wags her tail non stop when she's barking & guarding her territory!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Aolani has a pig tail and wags his tail when we come home or when he's happily playing with us.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Jodi's tail wags / shakes / jiggles whenever you speak to him, so we just speak and stop, over and over to watch it turn on and off. And he is a little helicopter if he gets in that zooming mode and the tail just spins around (another wind up toy). Sometimes there's the big wags and his long tail is just swaying around.

I love to talk to him when he is just too tired to get up, but will answer you with a little jiggle of his tail.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Milo's tail wags when he barks, when he see's another dog and when someone he knows comes into the room.

My other 2 (who are not maltese) wag their tails more than Milo does.

when I first got Milo and we were at the airport waiting to board the plane I had him in my arms and he wagged his tail :wub: 
I'll always remember that!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Gigi's always wagging her tail too. It's so adorable.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I can talk Cosy into wagging her tail. Mostly it depends on what is going on for her to waggle.
She gets excited when company comes in and will wag or if I have something special for her
to eat. She luuuuuuuuuvvvvs her snacks.

Toy will wag her tail in her sleep if you mention her name. She's a professional tailwagger


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

T.Dink is a tail wagger.She wags in greeting in playing or just anytime she's happy. :biggrin:


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

for remy, it really depends on the situation. he'll wag a lot when i come home or when i'm walking towards him :wub: he also wags when he's super happy or excited about something like food, guests etc. but he's definitely not a constant tail wagger


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

LOL, sometimes all I have to do is look at Bonnie and raise an eyebrow and she'll start wagging!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Don't worry, some dogs wag their tails more than others!

London is a HUGE tail wagger -- and she has one of those little piggy tails. 

Preston wags his tail more and more as he gets older. For a while we could hardly get him to wag it at all! lol He is finally catching on.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

All of mine wag their tails but because Raine's tail is more curled, it doesn't look like she's wagging it as much as the other 2. Pasha's tail is less curled so he looks like he wags his tail more vigorously. I always wonder if it's a sign that they're happy when they're wagging their tails.


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

I have no reason to offer about why some malts don't wag.
All I can say is when Diamond's tail wags, it's so heart warming!
The best is when she's lying down and when you approach her....all you see are the two big black eyes, a still body and the cute little tail furiously going back and forth!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Our wag their tails like crazy,it's so cute,they look like feather dusters. I dpn't know why we as humans think it's so cute but we do don't we. It's funny they'll even wag their tails while lying on their backs.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

QUOTE (michellerobison @ Feb 19 2010, 10:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=887966


> It's funny they'll even wag their tails while lying on their backs.[/B]


I never looked for that before. Will have to check it out next time. Would be very cute if they do that indeed.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Lola wags her tail, but fairly gently. She expresses her excitement more in other ways like funny chimping noises and springing up in the air dancing on her hind legs.


----------

